# Happy Paddy's Day btw.



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Sásta Lá Fhéile Pádraig! dea-shláinte


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Baie dankie


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

We have to work at it though.

Dis 'n Plesier, Meisie


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow riveting stuff!

Facinating and awesome!


Words fail me!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, ok then...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Oh, ok then...
> St. Patricks Day Craci! 2012 - Dublin, Ireland. - YouTube


Hope that guy from Oz found his April....


Old lady certainly not too happy!


Thanks Daxk.



Hope you had a great day too!


----------

